# Beautiful Black Lab Retriever Free To Good Home



## andreainrome

Can you help find a new home for Pepsi? She is sterilised. microchipped and has all vaccs. She would suit a home with no other dogs as she gets very jealous of affection shown to other dogs. S he is lovely and affectionate, boisterous and energetic! She'll be two in August and we adopted her and her sister Cola from a litter in Ostia. We would be willing to transport Pepsi to any location in Italy.


----------



## Alicia64

I used to work in dog rescue for years and labeling a dog as "free to a good home" is the fastest way to bring out the crazy people and/or the people who really can't afford to provide properly for a dog through the years.

Rescue people know that as soon as you charge an adoption fee and ask some hard questions, you'll have a better chance of finding a home that won't leave a sick feeling in your stomach when you think about this dog's fate.

A home check is an excellent idea too. I can't tell you how many times I was lied to. One lady said she lives on an acre (I was placing a giant dog) and she lived in an apartment. Why she wanted a giant dog in that small space is beyond me.

Trust me, lay down the foundation for the Lab to have a great rest of his/her life. Don't just give him away for free to someone who shows up and says sweet things. Be suspicious and then when you find the right home, you'll be ecstatic and the dog will hopefully live happily ever after.

Alicia




andreainrome said:


> Can you help find a new home for Pepsi? She is sterilised. microchipped and has all vaccs. She would suit a home with no other dogs as she gets very jealous of affection shown to other dogs. S he is lovely and affectionate, boisterous and energetic! She'll be two in August and we adopted her and her sister Cola from a litter in Ostia. We would be willing to transport Pepsi to any location in Italy.


----------



## andreainrome

Well thanks for that advice, what I'm really looking for is a rehoming agency that can help me here in Italy. Would you know of any?


----------



## Alicia64

I wish! I'm a Californian trying to figure out how to move to Italy. But I've learned there are animal lovers and rescuers everywhere -- they'll be on the moon at some point I'm sure.

Just do a Google internet search and several things will come up.

I don't know what the culture is like in Italy, but here in the U.S. large black dogs can tend to be forgotten in the backyard after the initial honeymoon with it wears off.

So when you do start looking at families for her/him, try to get one that really wants to incorporate the dog as part of the family: indoors, lots of walks etc.

I have a Black Lab and LOVE the breed.

A Google search will probably get you started.

Alicia





andreainrome said:


> Well thanks for that advice, what I'm really looking for is a rehoming agency that can help me here in Italy. Would you know of any?


----------



## andreainrome

[they are lovely dogs but we are finding them to be very jealous of each other for attention,(Pepsi is particularly dominant over Cola) so I do spend time with them together, apart, walks separate sometimes, together other times...I just feel they would be happier apart. Anyhow, Italy has a problem with stray dogs and everyone wants puppies not grown dogs so we may just take them back to the UK with us then see for a new home for one there. 
Best of luck for finding a way to move over here: we,ve been here nearly 4 years and love it (we live in the Castelli Romani south east of Rome) but unfortunately with the recession are having to move back to the UK in the next few months. 
Anyhow thanks for your posts
Andrea 


QUOTE=Alicia64;116450]I wish! I'm a Californian trying to figure out how to move to Italy. But I've learned there are animal lovers and rescuers everywhere -- they'll be on the moon at some point I'm sure.

Just do a Google internet search and several things will come up.

I don't know what the culture is like in Italy, but here in the U.S. large black dogs can tend to be forgotten in the backyard after the initial honeymoon with it wears off.

So when you do start looking at families for her/him, try to get one that really wants to incorporate the dog as part of the family: indoors, lots of walks etc.

I have a Black Lab and LOVE the breed.

A Google search will probably get you started.

Alicia[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alicia64

I hate to ask a dumb question, but have you nuetered Pepsi? That might make the difference.

I know very little about Italian culture so please disregard if I'm saying the wrong thing, but I do know a little something about English culture and it seems to me that you might have a much easier time placing Pepsi in a great home in England. I've always thought that the English are pro animal, pro animal rights etc. (except for the poor foxes!) 

A.


----------

